# John Travolta's dogs killed in airport accident



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

John Travolta's Dogs Killed In Airport Accident - Celebrity Circuit - CBS News

John Travolta's dogs killed in airport accident

I could not tell by the article if they were in a crate are loose on the tarmack.

Sad.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

so sad. and that family has had horrible luck lately. Does anyone know what breed his dogs were? So sad


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I heard that they were in a crate. Next report said they were on a walk. They said they were small dogs. So sad.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

He is a pilot and probably has his own plane so I would imagine they weren't crated. 

How horrible!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sad:smcry:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so sad, i tried googling pics and cant find any.. and the news report dont specify the breed only that they were small dogs and were being walked on a leash.. soo sad


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh that's so sad. How tragic....my heart goes out to them. Does anyone know what kind of dogs they were?


----------



## sheila's malt (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes that is so sad.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

very sad


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

That is so sad. How tragic for their family.:crying:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So much for one famliy to bear. So, so sad.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

so sad.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

There is a Happy Family though.....just reported on his website that he and his wife are 3 mos. pregnant. I hope this is true, because of what they have been through and then their dogs......I must go to the website and see if the reporting is true!!!!

It is true.....just checked the website!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

So tragic


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

This is horrible and so sad! I was reading an article and it was saying that someone was walking the dogs and hit by a service vehicle at Maine’s Bangor International Airport. They didn't see the dogs until it was to late


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Wonder why they were walking the dogs there? Crazy! So very sad... but happy to hear they have a baby on the way


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

They were probably walking to the plane.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow that is awful. Let alone what they just went through last year with their son. Man, can't they catch a break?? I have a feeling they weren lose somehow not in a crate, if he is a pilot.


----------



## maggpi21 (Mar 29, 2010)

That is so sad. Did you hear they are expecting?! Some good news with the bad I guess.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Here's another link- Travolta?s dogs killed by pickup at BIA - Bangor Daily News they were walking the dogs at 1 am :huh:

Still don't know what kind of dogs they were.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very sad...........I believe they were leashed and being walked to a grassy potty area.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes, John Travolta has a large plane at his home which is just down the road from my daughter and he flies over her house all the time. It is so sad about him losing his dogs, but am so happy to hear that they are pregnant again. He is such a sweet person when we run into him here in town.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Has anyone heard they addressed the tragedy of their dogs? All I hear about is the pregnancy. Not that I'm not happy for them...but wish I would have heard them speak about their loss of their dogs. Maybe I missed it?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Nope. Was thinking the same thing..


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

How sad about their dogs. And both of them too...how does that happen? I guess if they were loose as in not crated, they must have been either leashed together or in close proximity to eachother. Nice news about the baby though...they seem like such sweet people.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I find it strange not a word has been mentioned publicly about this. Am I the only one? Since when did the media acquire a conscience and give stars a break?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Very sad and tragic at the same time!

Alexandra


----------

